# Discokugel in Fireworks 8



## Eistee (3. April 2006)

Hi, habe folgendes Bild bei eBay (Design-Vorlagen) entdeckt und mich gefragt, ob man die Discokugel über dem Mann nicht irgendwie mit Fireworks 8 nachbauen kann.





Da ich selbst nicht der Überflieger im Bezug auf Arbeitstechniken mit FW bin, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir ein paar Tipps zur Umsetzung geben könnt. 
das lecuten wird offensichtlich über einen Lensflare-Effekt erzeugt. Wie aber bekomme ich die eigentliche Kugel hin, die hier nur Schemenhaft durch die Pukte angedeutet ist?
Notfalls würd mir evtl. auch ein Lösung für Photoshop weiterhelfen.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------

